# Introducing myself...



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

What's up guys! I am new to BimmerFest community and just want to introduce myself. My car is nothing special but I like it. I hope you enjoy pictures.

C&C welcome!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks great and welcome to the 'Fest!


----------



## Ryans323i (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to the fest and your car has two something specials ":roundel:" and looks great.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PavelK313 said:


> What's up guys! I am new to BimmerFest community and just want to introduce myself.
> My car is nothing special but I like it. I hope you enjoy pictures.


Hey bud, don't sell your car short. A while back Consumer Reports named the E39 5 Series "The Best Car We've *Ever* Tested". 
No sh*t. Yours looks great... Nice pics too.

Welcome to our site.


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ryans323i said:


> Welcome to the fest and your car has two something specials ":roundel:" and looks great.
> 
> Again, welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> Hey bud, don't sell your car short. A while back Consumer Reports named the E39 5 Series "The Best Car We've *Ever* Tested".
> No sh*t. Yours looks great... Nice pics too.
> 
> Welcome to our site.


Thanks! I am not trying to sell my car short, but some of the guys have got WAY more done to their cars. Plus I don't want to sound cocky!


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome. Very nice E39 you have there.  Looks good.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

You car is something specical! It might not be an DINAN E39 M5, but it is not an altima either. It is the "ultimate driving machine"

welcome to the club and the forum!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

nice images. thanks


----------



## darkblue325 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice pictures.. welcome to the 'fest!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow i love pic #4 gorgeous car!


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Once again, looks great! I really like the look of the last photo.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice pics! :thumbup: Welcome to the fest.


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Once again, looks great! I really like the look of the last photo.





Snareman said:


> Nice pics! :thumbup: Welcome to the fest.


Thanks guys!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

:hi: Willkommen 
Nice looking 5er :thumbup:


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Once again, looks great! I really like the look of the last photo.





jcatral14 said:


> :hi: Willkommen
> Nice looking 5er :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## PavelK313 (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

PavelK313 said:


>


Sweet picture!


----------

